# Fall River Police to honor fallen officers from 1800s



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fall River Police to honor fallen officers from 1800s*

Updated 23 minute(s) ago
The Police Department is inviting everyone to its memorial ceremony at the station.

But if you have no plans to attend, you might want to avoid that part of the city entirely.

HN ARCHIVES: Giunta road race route is dedicated to fallen police officers
HN ARCHIVES: Swansea Police Department dedicates new memorial


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fall River police honor history's fallen brothers*

Posted 7 hour(s) ago
The Fall River Police Department honored a pair of its 19th century brethren during a moving ceremony at police headquarters on Saturday. Granite markers honoring Constable Gideon Manchester and Patrolman Louis Gormley were added to Fall River Police Memorial.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

It was an excellent ceremony!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Constable Manchester and Patrolman Gormley. It's never too late to honor our deceased brethren.


----------

